
Ask HN: Is exclusive social network for gamers still a thing? - gvaishno
We are living in a eara, where social network companies like Facebook&#x27;s ND Twitter exists.<p>My question is an exclusive social network for gamers still a thing for gamers.
======
Risse
I think game/genre-related subreddits are the closest thing to gaming social
networks.

